# Surly Cross Check vs Soma Double Cross DC



## jimmtb (Oct 9, 2010)

Not sure if this would be the correct forum to ask but here goes. I have been doing a ton of research on this and other forums with regard to these 2 bikes. I am hoping to buy or build up a bike primarily as a commuter/road bike but also am hoping to do the C &O Canal -GAP trail next year, with one of these bikes likely to be the steed used for this excursion. I am planning to use the Burly trailer I currently tow my daughter around in if I do this extended ride. Does one of these bikes stand out above the other here? Seems like the discs would be a major plus for the Soma for extra stopping power. Also, seems like the horizontal drops on the Surly could be problematic with the QR attachment of the trailer if hauling gear, kids, or groceries. Am I wrong to think this? The Surly does sound a little more "heavy duty" based on all things I have read.

Any input would be helpful as these seem to be my only concerns with what appear to be 2 great bikes. BTW I am 6'3" and weigh 215-220# with gear. I am assuming both are clyde worthy.


----------



## jdeane4 (May 5, 2008)

I have a Surly Cross check that I use as a "Single Speed Cyclocross" bike during the season and then I put gears back on for the rest of the year. I typically pull a BOB trailer behind mine and it works just fine. I've never had a problem with pulling a trailer or riding it on any kind of surface. It's an incredibly diverse bike. The new Cross Checks even have a brazed eyelets on the front fork to allow for a front rack. If you are looking for something as an all around bike, the Cross Check is perfect for that. 

I don't have any experience with the Double Cross, so I can't really comment there. Hope this helps and you find the right bike you are looking for!


----------



## jdeane4 (May 5, 2008)

*Cross Check*

double post, sorry.


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

As far as skewer slippage is concerned, it would only be a problem if you intended to run it singlespeed, which you did not mention. I would think you plan to run geared anyway, considering your stated intended usage. I have a BOB and used it with my Cross Check that I am currently selling. It worked well. With a geared setup you simply put the BOB skewer all the way to the rear of the dropouts and even if it did slip it would have nowhere to go.


----------



## jimmtb (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks for the input! I was not going to run this bike SS but forgot to mention that. I was thinking along those very same lines SleeveleSS, but having never ridden a bike with horizontal drops I wasn't sure if that was the case. The CC does have the bonus of accepting larger tires with fenders as well the complete seeming to be reasonably priced/spec to my relatively untrained (w/ regard to road/commuter components) eyes. I think the CC will likely be my purchase if I can sell one of my current bikes as a complete build and not part it out. If I need to part it out, the spare disc 29er wheels should work great w/ the Soma. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

Either one would be great. I have and like disk brakes, but they aren't the end-all beat-all brake of the world. Get the one that looks better to you.


----------



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

I have both although my Soma does not have discs. You'll be fine with either one. I'd say I've got about 15-20K miles on the Soma due to it being my primary commuter. Both have seen singletrack to road and everything in between. I like the Soma just a bit more due to the taller head tube.


----------



## oops (Nov 6, 2005)

> Also, seems like the horizontal drops on the Surly could be problematic with the QR attachment of the trailer if hauling gear, kids, or groceries.


My trailer is not a Burley so no QR mount but..

I ride a Surly and have had problems with the trailer causing the rear hub/axle to shift in the dropouts, causing the tire to rub the left seat stay. It would usually happen with under power climbing or if my little one was moving around of bouncing alot.

Fixed it with a solid bolt on axle..


----------

